# When you first started what was your band name?



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

In the mid 60's we used the following 3 names:

Thee Nobilitee
Red on Blue (inspired by my poka(polka) dot shirt
Masters of Time (just because it sounded so cool)


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

1966 - The Lost Souls
1967 - The Troad
1968 - Lazy River


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I think we were _Pocono's Brown Buckwheat Groats_, or_ Gentle Ben and the Bear Necessities_. Names that gained notoriety within the garage where we emerged...not so much outside the garage.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

My first band was back in my high school days. The band call the "The Great White Pig" for reasons now unknown. Still have my T-shirt from back then (1970), but unfortunately i have extended my girth a little so it no longer fits. Not that i would dare wear it in public.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

How about "Dead Head Grin"? The logo (and the front skin of the base drum) was a happy face with X's for eyes :Smiley-fart:


There were several other bands before that one, and I know we must have had names for them because we played dances all the time.......but I cannot remember any of the names


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

In the 70s, Wolf Moustache. 

We thought this was hilarious, like "wolf my stash". Cue the pothead laughter ...


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

The Frigid Garage. 

That's where we practiced.


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

We played to, oh jeepers, tens of people as 'Pirate' in the early 80's. And I do mean 'tens of people'.


Regards


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

_____________


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I just yakked in my mouth a little, nice J.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

_______________


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

during the early 80's i was in several bands

*Lolocost* - a 3 pc that wrote tons of music, and never performed any of it. too beatle-esque for me, so i left and joined ...

*Bottom's Up* - a popular cover band, we were offered sponsorship but luckily, it didn't work out. we also did tribute shows, doing sabbath, priest, and ac/dc. complete with correct costumes and stage moves. as house band, we sometimes played entire evenings of request only. the bass player was my best friend, and a drunk. you know what that means. the other guitar player and the security/roadies robbed my house, so i started my own band...

*Fate* - about 60/40 covers and originals. i quit to be a dad and start my trade. they picked up 2 more guitar players, and were regulars on "tinks vid dream" for a while. they played my songs on tv! wooot!!! they ruined my gear! fuck!


if i played for you today you'd never believe i could at one time play well enough to do all that.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

The omelette and vomit idea must have been on our bass players mind when he came up with Stewed Groove, I voted against it as we were not groove or cooking oriented in our music. It also immediately made me think of dirty lady parts but that could have just been my fault.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

First real band in the 60s....Somethin' Else. 2nd one...Dream Machine. Still like that one. A million others after that. Most infamous one would be Bruno Gerussi's Medallion, which became Little Games before disbanding.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

I'm yet to be in a band, but if I ever form one then I'm determined the name will be Gerry Atrick and the Viagras!

Neil


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

First band in the 60's: The Clouds.... where our head was most of the time !!! Fun time.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The Warlocks. Then we found out that there was a California Band with that name. So we dropped the K - Warlocs. Some time later I heard that this California band had changed it's name a year after we named ours, to something like the Grateful Dead, I believe.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I was in a band called Crossfire in the Townships when I was in University...I was splitting singing with Johnny Reid on the last few gigs he did before heading to Nashvegas.

Recently I've been helping out in an alt country / light punk band called Spitfire 9's...the singer is a vintage warplane nut.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> Vomit McMuffin.


:sSic_vomitbuddy:

- - - Updated - - -

We were "Mixed Business" named after the shop we played above.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Ha ha...some great names here.

My very first band in about 1964 was called Dow Jones & the Industrials which somehow morphed into Pigdirt (???????). Other bands that followed: Wild Green (pot-smoking hippy group), Workshy (how's that for a philosophy on life?), Homemade Stew (bluegrass) and so on and so on.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Alchemy...about 1990 or so.


----------



## lelouch (Jul 30, 2013)

I got together with three friends to perform in our school's open mic night. We didn't have a name for our act, but the names we thought of are too offensive to post here LOL.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

keto said:


> I just yakked in my mouth a little, nice J.


I hurt my gut laughing at that. I haven't heard the verb to yack in a hozer long time. 

My first band was "rockin with Moroccan" 1990 - then Bitter Shine in 1994 and finally on tour for 4 years in Spain as Sam Bonee from 1998-2001. 

No more yakking for me!!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

This was always an area of much discussion and little agreement, as to the name.
So most of the ones that were bandied about that had some agreement were obscure pop culture & song references.

But as we never really gigged, I guess it didn't matter that much.

As I got older we were less picky about the name.

Some of the ones I remember were Lunatic Fringe (In reference to an Alice Cooper song), Metro Gnome (a pun) and Zakinthos (a Greek island).

I doubt I'll ever use any of them, so feel free to steal them if you'd like.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

MC Recipe. 

You can all f off.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

late 60's........."The Sound Barrier"
Early 70's........."Savage Cabbage"...."Two Dollar Hit" and then "Owl".:sFun_dancing:


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Always liked "Free Beer", never had the nerve to use it!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

First one was "Deacon Lee", named for the character in the song Country Comfort by Elton John. Not a bad name per se, but I had no part in choosing it, the name was chosen before I came along. I didn't want people to think we were some clergyman or something. I was in high school and didn't really care that much, besides it was what, 1974? 

My first regular gigging band was "By Special Appointment" in 1977. They hired me to play bass. I didn't get along with the band leader that well, but the guitarist was cool. Mostly old country and Elvis, near as I can remember. I didn't care for it much. People were confused by the name. 

After that, the names got a little better, but I don't think I've ever had a hand in naming them. The best name was Frankie & The Penetrators. Major party animals and I couldn't keep up.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Great read this thread....

1979ish - First band in jr high school was SFA (sweet f all)
1982 - Cold Sweat
1983 - Khan (awful name)
1987 - Snyper


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Growing up, I jammed with a few buddies, but never in any kind of band context.
No drummer or bass player might have had something to do with that too.

In my early twenties, I joined my first band, a five piece.
A wicked female singer, two guitars, bass and drums.
After jamming together for over six months, 
we still couldn't agree, or come up with a suitable name.
That was foreshadowing what was to come.

The three piece that we formed afterward was named and renamed a few times over the years.
Sometimes for laughs, but a local band in a small town has to stay fresh. 8)
We went from Wrecking Crew (taken, I know), to The Crew, to N1 (a bikini channel on the dish at the time).
There may have been another along the way too.
We added a lead singer near the end and named the band More Than Toast, an NOFX tune.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

First I think was called Red Cedar Lake. THen we were called Seth Thomas for several years.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Anyone heard of a band known as SMYLE out of the Hamilton area? My YBA 1 amp has the name stencilled on the cab


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Cool thread...just spoted it..

from the early seventies onward

MORNING SHOW - 3 piece (most fun I ever had in any band -all the others were real work)
JUSTUSS - same 3 piece after our agent told us our old name sounded like we where MOURNING
VARIATION - great talented 5 piece band
MAJESTY - 6 piece and 2 roadies ( lots of heavy lifting on my end included lots of 8 AM local radio promo spots)

G.

on a personal note, 
best name for a band ( Tragically HIP) - dont know if thats spelled right but I dont care cause I never liked their music.
Best current band name I realy like ( Imagine Dragons ) - doesnt get much better then that for me- I have no idea what this band sounds like.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

1967 "The Hearts of Stone"


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

urko99 said:


> 1967 "The Hearts of Stone"



Rolling Stones cover band?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ed2000 said:


> Anyone heard of a band known as SMYLE out of the Hamilton area? My YBA 1 amp has the name stencilled on the cab



after bill s preston split with ted theodore logan, ted started a short lived solo project. he was backed up by patrick swayze and laurence fishburn. when asked to elaborate on "creative differences" as the reason for their breakup, band members cited swayze's obsession with latin dance and fishburn's addiction to reds.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

ed2000 said:


> Rolling Stones cover band?


We loved the Stones back then. Somehow I dont think cover bands were invented yet!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

first band name....one man's rotten milk is another man's

"Yogourt"



*edit* are you kidding me? there's no smiley for  here?

well there's another new band name for you..."no smiley for "


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

laristotle said:


>


ha...well that doesn't come up under the list of icons in my reply options

usually hotkey symbols like that will work on BB's

oh well.....bah humbug...bunch of grumps!! :sFun_dancing:


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Dirty Laundry - 2013-current
Amber and the Crispy Socks - 2013-2013
Christine and the Crispy Socks 2013-current

neither of hte crispy socks were "official" just something we joke about calling ourselves.


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

fun read  - the earliest name I can remember was 'Poetic Sole' and it came about because I was able to draw the name into the shape of a sole of a shoe...seemed clever when I was 16...we had band members, but I don't think I was even playing guitar yet....

my first real 'gigs' in Ottawa were with a band named Seb Salamander - i liked the name, but it was not of my choosing, and the bass player and singer were 2 good friends, but we were short lived as a band...3 gigs about a month or 2...


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

First - Inept
Current - Authority Release


----------

